# Compressor or reversing valve???



## snooked321 (Oct 4, 2009)

What procedure do you seasoned techs use to determine if you have bad comp. valves or a bad reversing valve??


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Temp difference across RV. Bad compressor valves won't give you a temp difference across the RV.


----------

